# Günstiger Allround/Gamer PC



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

*Günstiger Allround/Gamer PC*

Hallo! 


Bin gerade dabei mir einen PC zusammen zu stellen.
Er sollte schon so aktuell sein, dass er Spiele wie Battlefield 3 und halt aktuelle Spiele darauf laufen.
Aber ich will ihn auch für Office-Kram und für die Schule und so nutzen (Videos, Powerpoint, ... )

Geld was ich für den PC ausgeben will wären maximal so c.a. 650€
(Je günstiger, desto besser, aber soll halt auch gut sein.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal was bei Alternate.de zusammengestellt, glaube aber nicht, dass das gut ist.
Habe kaum Ahnung von PCs. 

Falls es wichtig ist, mein Monitor ist folgender: BenQ G2420 HD (24 Zoll)

Cool wäre vielleicht auch, wenn ich noch ein zweiten Monitor anschließen kann.
Und der Monitor soll schon über Dsub oder VGA angeschlossen werden, nicht über HDMI, zumindest nicht der BenQ, weil ich an ihm noch eine Xbox 360 angeschlossen habe.


Wäre um Hilfe sehr sehr dankbar! 

Lieben Gruß, aka4
(komme von videogameszone)


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. April 2012)

Mit 650€ kann man schon einiges anfangen. Battlefield wird nicht mit Ultra-Details laufen, aber Mittel-Hoch sollte möglich sein (was schonmal deutlich besser aussieht als auf PS3/XBOX). Die meisten anderen Spiele sind zum Glück weniger hardwarehungrig.

1 x Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G)
1 x Western Digital Caviar Blue  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz
1 x Cougar A450  450W ATX 2.3

-> 590-600€

Eine optionale SSD mit 64GB für Windows und Programme würde dann nochmal ~70€ Aufpreis bedeuten, z.B. die Crucial m4.

Für den Fall, dass du den Rechner nicht selbst zusammenbauen möchtest, habe ich die Bauteile so ausgewählt, dass sie alle bei Hardwareversand.de verfügbar sind. Dort legst du dann einfach den "Rechner - Zusammenbau" für 20€ mit in den Einkaufswagen. Alternate ist leider ziemlich teuer.

Die Grafikkarte hat 2x DVI, 1x HDMI und 1x DisplayPort. Du kannst bis zu 3 Bildschirme gleichzeitig anschließen, Spielen würde ich aber nur auf einem empfehlen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung von TrinityBlade ist perfekt. Du könntest natürlich auch ne 560 Ti für, bei HWV, 190 Euro nehmen. Die wäre halt 40-50 Euro teurer und im Schnitt 10% schneller. Außerdem hat sie noch andere Vorteile wie PhysX oder 3D-Vision, falls du Wert auf solche Sachen legst. Wenn du dann noch ne SSD willst, müsstest du dein Budget halt etwas überziehen...

SSDs kann ich ebenfalls die Crucial m4 oder die von Samsung empfehlen. 

Und wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt, würde ich bei Hardwareversand bestellen. Alternate ist z.T. halt schon deutlich teurer und der PC-Zusammenbau kostet um die 100 Euro. Bei HWV kostet der Zusammenbau generell 20 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Also, die Zusammenstellung ist gut, aber ich würde da eher einen AMD X4 965 mit passendem Board nehmen, dafür kann man dann eine bessere Grafikkarte wie die GTX 570 oder AMD 7850 nehmen, was insgesamt mehr Spielepower vor allem bei BF3 ergibt. Oder doch den Intel + die AMD 6870 nehmen und halt mal in nem Jahr oder so die Graka aufrüsten.

Hier kannst Du auch mal reinschauen, da sind zwei PCs für 500€, einer für 800€ und ein noch teurerer - aus den günstigen kannst Du mit ner besseren Graka halt dann auch für BF3 deutlich mehr rausholen als mit nem i5-2500k + AMD 6870: Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro  da ergibt sich dann auch die Option: 500€ für nen PC mit nem INtel i3-2100 + AMD 6870 => 100-150€ mehr für ne bessere Graka, dann ist man auch sehr gut dabei, und die CPU kann man auch irgendwann mal aufrüsten


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass du den Rechner nicht selbst zusammenbauen möchtest, habe ich die Bauteile so ausgewählt, dass sie alle bei Hardwareversand.de verfügbar sind..



Ne für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen klingt super 
Nur find ich alle Sachen aus der Liste nicht bei hardwareversand.de
Und hab mal gehört dass ein Netzteil mind. 700 Watt leisten sollte, stimmt das?

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank! 

Und BF3 ist mir nicht sooo wichtig, war wie gesagt nur ein Beispiel für ein aktuelles Spiel.
Nicht dass ich dann wieder neu aufrüsten muss, wenn ich mal was spielen will.

3D-Vision brauch ich denk ich nicht, hab ja kein 3D-Bildschirm, und was PhysX ist weiß ich nicht 
Und SSD wäre schon gut, ja 

Eher der PC von Post 2 oder von Post 4? Ich habe wie gesagt wenig Ahnung


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Nimm ruhig den von Trinty Blade, dann kannst Du beizeiten eine Grafikkarte nachtrüsten, wenn die 6870 mal nicht reichen sollte. Und Du musst nicht GENAU das RAM oder unbedingt die 6870 von Sapphire nehmen usw. - Du kannst einfach irgendein DDR3-1333-Kit mit 2x4GB nehmen usw. Das Board zB sollte es bei hardwareversand.de aber geben, CPU sowieso. 

Wegen Netzteil: für moderne Bauteile reichen 450-550W locker aus, wenn man kein spottbilliges Noname-Netzteil nimmt. Vlt nimm eher 550W, damit Du später keine Probleme mit einer neuen Grafikkarte bekommst.

Bei Hardwareversand werden Dir zur Sicherheit ohnehin, wenn Du per PC-KOnfigurator als Grafikkarte die 6870 nimmst, vermutlich nur Netzteile ab 500W angezeigt, weil es bestimmte Vorgaben der Grafikkartenhersteller gibt wie "500W empfohlen" - das ist aber idR viel zu viel, damit auch schlechte Netzteile ausreichen. NoNames mit zB 500W sind nämlich oft nur so gut wie Markenmodell mit 400W. Das heißt an sich reichen sogar 400W, aber zur Sicherheit wird 500W empfohlen, damit keiner sich im Nachhinein beschweren kann.

Du kannst ja mal den PC zusammenstellen und wenn Du bei den Netzteilen die Auswahl hast, dann schau mal oder nenn die Modelle sogar. Ich hab grad mal probeweise so einen PC zusammengestellt, da sind viele der guten günstigeren Netzteile leider nicht verfügbar - das günstigste wäre das Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 für 78€, wobei das aber auch sehr gut ist. Ansonsten gibt es für nur 43€ ein Superflower, das ist halt eher "billig", aber reicht natürlich trotzdem aus.


Als SSD kannst Du für WIndows und die normalen Programme&Anwendungen eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 mit 60GB nehmen.


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin schon ein wenig übern Budget... 
Und da ist noch keine SSD dabei auf die ich mein Betriebssystem und die Sachen packen will, die schnell starten sollen... 
Und halt auch kein OS..

Wo könnt ich denn sparen?
Den BR Player habe ich gewählt, weil er CDs DVDs und BRs abspielen und auch brennen kann.

EDIT: Und mir wurde gesagt die GraKa sei zu schlecht für BF3 oder Crysis oder so in "Full HD" auf dem Monitor...


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Ich würde auf die SSD verzichten...die ein oder andere Sache unter Windows läuft zwar schneller und der PC bootest deutlich schneller, aber mehr hast du davon auch nicht. Bei so geringem Budget geht sowas halt schlecht... 

Ansonsten könnte man in Sachen Gehäuse und Laufwerk schon sparen...statt dem Shinobi ein Asgard und halt nur ein normales DVD-Laufwerk würde schon 50 Euro Unterschied machen...

Für FullHD und den Modus ULTRA wird die 6870 nicht für konstane FPS (über 30) reichen...aber wie hier immerwieder gesagt wird: Mach dich doch deswegen nicht so verrückt.  Wenn du auf den Einstellungen SEHR HOCH oder HOCH spielst, sieht das bei BF3 immernoch verdammt gut aus. Da merkt man kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

Achso das meinten die mit BF3 ok, dann ist die Sorge schon mal vergessen 

Das Gehäuse würd ich gerne behalten, weil es Schraubenlose Laufwerksschächte hat und gut gelegene 3.0 USB Ports und es nicht gar so hässlig ist.
Laufwerk tausch ich aus, ja, kann ich ja irgendwann nachrüsten, kann ich ja auch daheim einbauen, hab ja eins in meinem aktuellen PC.

Und es wäre doch möglich nur ne SSD einzubauen und dass ich Festplatten aus meinem Rechner dann einbaue oder?

*Edit: Merke gerade dass zu dem Rechner gar keine SSD kompatibel ist? Woran liegt das?*


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. April 2012)

Wichtig: Die Artikel immer über den Shop-Link von geizhals aufrufen, das spart oftmals ein paar Euro. Desweiteren würde ich den PC nicht im Konfigurator zusammenbauen, sondern alle Einzelteile und den Rechner-Zusammenbau (steht in der linken Spalte unter Service) in den Einkaufswagen legen. Der Konfigurator zeigt oftmals bestimmte Teile nicht an, obwohl sie eigentlich passen würden.



aka4 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse würd ich gerne behalten, weil es Schraubenlose Laufwerksschächte hat und gut gelegene 3.0 USB Ports und es nicht gar so hässlig ist.


Nach dem, was ich gehört habe, soll die schraubenlose Laufwerksmontage beim Shinobi nicht so ganz optimal funktionieren. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, wäre das etwas teurere, aber auch besser ausgestattete Xigmatek Midgard II eine Überlegung wert.



> Und es wäre doch möglich nur ne SSD einzubauen und dass ich Festplatten aus meinem Rechner dann einbaue oder?


Jup, das geht.

Ein paar Euro lassen sich auch noch beim Board rausholen. Die Ultrasparvariante wäre sowas: MSI B75MA-P45, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7798-010R)


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Wo wird dir das angezeigt? (ist natürlich Unsinn)

Normalerweise muss man bei HWV die SSD doch einzeln in Warenkorb, oder?

@ TrinityBlade:

Bei einzelnen Teilen ist der Preisvergleich bei Geizhals ganz nützlich, aber es muss schon Zufall sein, dass alle Teile bei dem selben Shop am günstigsten sind. Hardwareversand ist zwar allgeimen je hach Einzelteil nicht der günstigste, aber ein sehr günstiger Shop... Und ob man bei HWV den Konfigurator nimmt oder alles in Warenkorb legt + Zusammenbau, das macht preislich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

Doch er hat Recht, wenn ich über Geizhals die Waren anwähle sind sie oft ein paar Euro günstiger bei HWV.
Dann guck ich mal dass ich ohne den Konfigurator bestelle.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Eine SSD ist kleiner als eine Festplatte, da müssen noch Einbaurahmen dazu. Wenn Du Dein Gehäuse behalten willst, dann brauchst Du ja auch gar nicht den "PC-Konfigurator" zu benutzen, sondern einfach nur die gewünschten Sachen normal in den Warenkorb legen.

Bei einem begrenzten Budget würd ich aber echt überlegen, ob Du nicht erst später eine SSD dazukaufst. Denn für den Aufpreis einer SSD kriegst Du dann statt einer AMD 6870 eine merkbar bessere Karte, und eine SSD ist nur was für den "Komfort": windows lädt schneller, Anwendungen, die auf der SSD sind, starten quasi sofort - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und wenn man sein Windows nicht zumüllt, ist die Windows-Ladezeit bei einer normalen Festplatte auch nicht unglaublich viel höher als mit ner SSD


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

Aktuelles Build:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann man hier die Teile nicht so schön sehen, Links zu einzelnen Produkten folgen.

Edit: Das Asus Board wegdenken *g*


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Ich denk mal, das passt so. Wenn es dein Budget noch zulässt, könnte man ja für 20 Euro mehr noch ein qualitativ besseres Netzteil nehmen, aber ansonsten gibts da nix mehr zu ändern.


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

Hier nun direkt anwählbar:

 Intel Core Prozessor 
Arbeitsspeicher 
Motherboard 
Grafikkarte 
Alpen-Kühler ^^ 
Gehäuse (ich bleib dabei) 
Netzteil 
DVD Brenner 
Kleiner Luxus für SD Karten 

Welches der vielen Windows 7 Betriebssysteme sollte ich denn nehmen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Als Kühler gäbe es alternativ noch den Katana 3...der kühlt mind. genauso gut und kostet immerhin 10 Euro weniger...
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30901&agid=297


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. April 2012)

Windows 7 bekommst du hier am billigsten. Eventuell musst du auf die telefonische Aktivierung zurückgreifen, was aber keine große Sache ist.



aka4 schrieb:


> Windows 7 oder Windows XP?


Definitiv Windows 7. Win XP ist veraltet und es gibt keine vernünftige 64-Bit-Version davon.


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

Windows 7 oder Windows XP? 

EDIT:

Dann lass ich ihn erst mal ohne OS zusammenbauen, das kann ich ja dann noch machen.


EDIT2: 

Der Kühler wurd mir empfohlen weil er sehr sehr leise sein soll, zudem hat er ein coolen Namen 

*Also die Zusammenstellung ist so in Ordnung?*


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Der Katana ist auch leise...kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Ansonsten passt alles.
Sind halt nicht alle Teile gleich lieferbar, daher daurts wahrscheinlich noch 2 Wochen, bis der PC da ist.

Achja, der PC-Zusammenbau fehlt...


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

ja das weiß ich.

Dann die Lüfter austauschen und statt mein Netzteil das: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Nein, das PURE POWER gehört auch eher zu den billigen Markennetzteilen, und ist total überdimensioniert. Ein Enermax wäre optimal:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 525W


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

Ne der ist mir zu teuer  aber sowas kann man ja nachrüsten.
Dann bleib ich beim Alpenkühler und dem anderen Netzteil

EDIT: 

Schicken die mir eigentlich die ganzen Verpackungen mit, wenn sie den PC zusammenbauen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Mir haben sie bei den 2 bestellten PCs nur die Verpackung vom MB geschickt, wo dann die ganzen Treiber-CDs und Kleinteile (übrige Schrauben, Boxed-Kühler usw.) drin waren...


----------



## aka4 (10. April 2012)

pff das stell ich denen als Bedingung auf für den Kauf des PCs, dann werden die das schon machen


----------



## aka4 (11. April 2012)

Die Preise sind eben von 670 auf 690 einfach so gestiegen oO

Muss es wohl neu zusammensuchen über Geizhals.de -.-

Und manches ist nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich werden die Preise von Geizhals doch nicht übernommen^^


----------



## aka4 (11. April 2012)

doch nur muss ichs neu zusammensuchen, btw:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP

oder

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Runes of Magic, 1GB GDDR5 Full Retail


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

Die normale mit einem Lüfter ist auch okay, die hatte ich selbst schon mal.


----------



## aka4 (11. April 2012)

Soo ist bestellt, vielen vielen Dank euch!

Wenn er da ist kann ich ja gleich bei euch in der community bleiben, wenn ich darf.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Soo ist bestellt, vielen vielen Dank euch!
> 
> Wenn er da ist kann ich ja gleich bei euch in der community bleiben, wenn ich darf.


 
nö.


----------



## aka4 (11. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nö.



*lieb guck* 


Was hat es denn mit der Reinstallations CD auf sich?

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

_"Sie erhalten einen neuen Datenträger + ein gebrauchtes COA (Lizenz)" _macht micht schon stutzig...


----------



## aka4 (11. April 2012)

Ich hätte den Kartenleser nicht mit dazunehmen sollen, jetzt muss ich bis zum 18.04. warten


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit der Reinstallations CD auf sich?
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software
> 
> _"Sie erhalten einen neuen Datenträger + ein gebrauchtes COA (Lizenz)" _macht micht schon stutzig...


Es handelt sich dabei um Rückläufer oder Lagerauflösungen von Dell, Medion oder anderen OEM-Herstellern. Die Lizenz wurde möglicherweise schon einmal aktiviert, ist aber nicht mehr aktiv (in diesem Fall bräuchtest du die Telefonaktivierung). Das ganze ist aber zu 100% legal.
Du kannst auch Windows 7 herunterladen, auf eine DVD brennen und bei der Installation von der Reinstallations-DVD nur den Key verwenden. So gehst du sicher, dass du dich nicht mit nerviger OEM-Software herumärgern musst.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Kartenleser nicht mit dazunehmen sollen, jetzt muss ich bis zum 18.04. warten


 
Wenn es dir was ausmacht, kannst du HWV noch kontaktieren (auftrag@hardwareversand.de) und schreiben, dass du keinen Kartenleser mehr möchtest...aber bis der Kundenservice die Mail beantwortet und deinen Auftrag geändert hat, kann es gut sein, dass es ähnlich lange geht.


----------



## aka4 (11. April 2012)

Oder ihn mitschicken lassen, ist er schwer einzubauen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

Einzubauen nicht, aber wie das dann aussieht mit dem Shinobi, weiß ich nicht, da der ja keine Einschübe für 3.5´´-Laufwerke (außer HDDs) hat.


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. April 2012)

Dem Shinobi sollte eine Blende beiliegen, mit der man einen 5,25"-Schacht für 3,5" nutzen kann. Ich wüsste aber nicht, was es bringen sollte, den Kartenleser einzeln mitzuschicken. Das Ding ist ja trotzdem erst am 18.04. verfügbar.


----------



## aka4 (11. April 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Dem Shinobi sollte eine Blende beiliegen, mit der man einen 5,25"-Schacht für 3,5" nutzen kann. Ich wüsste aber nicht, was es bringen sollte, den Kartenleser einzeln mitzuschicken. Das Ding ist ja trotzdem erst am 18.04. verfügbar.


 
Achso ja das ist durchaus ein Logikfehler meinerseits 
Dann lass ichs weg und kauf es irgendwann mal nach.


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Achso ja das ist durchaus ein Logikfehler meinerseits
> Dann lass ichs weg und kauf es irgendwann mal nach.


Entweder das oder du kaufst dir einfach einen für den USB-Anschluss.
z.B. Logilink all in one Cardreader 6,5 x 6,5 cm klein für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Achso ja das ist durchaus ein Logikfehler meinerseits
> Dann lass ichs weg und kauf es irgendwann mal nach.


 
Ich denk mal den Cardreader würden sie dir dann nachschicken und der PC kommt gleich...

Aber ein externer wäre auch ne Lösung...


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Dann wollen die bestimmt nochmal Versand.
Habs storniert, aber leider antworten sie mir nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Du hast nur wegen der Cardreaders alles storniert, oder wie? ^^ und wie hast Du storniert? Oder hast Du NUR den Cardreader storniert?

Also, den cardreader kannst Du doch einfach bei amazon bestellen, du hast doch sicher auch was anderes, was Du oder ein Verwandter/Bekannter noch brauchen kannst, so dass Du bei amazon auf 20€ kommst (ab da isses versandkostenfrei). Vielleicht auch einfach mal ein neues Game 


Und wenn da 18.4 steht, kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass er doch früher kommt. Ach ja: hast Du per Vorkasse bestellt?


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Natürlich nur den Cardreader storniert. 

Jo eben, das bestell ich dann wohl mit Fifa '12 oder so, oder Pro Evolution Soccer, bin mir noch nicht sicher welches von beiden...

Und ja Vorkasse, schon bezahlt, sie habens auch schon erhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Also, PES ist eher was, wenn Du es recht realistisch magst, Fifa ist mehr "Action" und hat halt auch viele Rechte für die Spielernamen.

Ich selber spiele lieber PES, habe da auch ein Fan-Paket für die Originaldaten der Bundesliga installiert. PES ist manchmal schon frustrierend realistisch, wenn ich zb mit "meinem" FC Köln mit Kampf zu 5-6 guten Chancen komme und dann aus dem Nichts ein Gegentor kassiere, weil der eine Verteidiger nach vorne statt nach hinten läuft und er andere trotz Grätsche den Gegner nur zum stolpern bringt, ihn aber nicht aufhalten kann, so dass er dann (natürlich mit Hilfe des Innenpfostens...) einnetzt... 



Mit Vorkasse kann es halt schwierig werden mit dem Storno, aber mal abwarten.


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Hm aber ich hab gehört die Schiedsrichter pfeifen in PES jeden Mist ab...
Und gerade Fifa 12 soll für den PC um einiges besser sein als die Vorgänger.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Hm aber ich hab gehört die Schiedsrichter pfeifen in PES jeden Mist ab...


 das ist nicht korrekt, man muss sich nur umgewöhnen: Grätschen muss man sehr exakt einsetzen, ansonsten sind die fast immer Foul und dann auch oft sofort Gelb, dafür kann man aber mit "Stören" den Ball viel häufiger an sich nehmen als früher. Und wenn es um die Fouls geht, die der Gegner an mir verübt, finde ich sogar, dass der Schiri zu wenig pfeift 




> Und gerade Fifa 12 soll für den PC um einiges besser sein als die Vorgänger.


 Das stimmt. Ich finde PES aber trotzdem besser


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden ^^^

Ja das stand da, man selbst wird immer gepfiffen, der Gegner aber kaum.
Trotz Origin und allem greife ich aber zu Fifa, ansonsten unterstütze ich Origin aber nicht


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Gibt es nicht für beide SPiele eine Demo?

So oder so: beide Spiele sind gut, was man dann nimmt, ist auch Geschmackssache   bei mir hat es AUCH eine Rolle gespielt, das PES schon zu Release nur 30€ kostete.


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Nach der Demo guck ich wenn der PC da ist ^^
Nur haben sie mir heute wieder nicht geantwortet...


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Wann hattest Du denn angefragt, und was steht in Deinem Kundenkonto denn zum Status für die Lieferung? Der Shop ist sehr groß, da kann es was dauern, bis einer sich meldet, wenn man eine Anfrage nicht über die automatisierten Wege geht.


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hattest Du denn angefragt, und was steht in Deinem Kundenkonto denn zum Status für die Lieferung? Der Shop ist sehr groß, da kann es was dauern, bis einer sich meldet, wenn man eine Anfrage nicht über die automatisierten Wege geht.



Einmal am 11.04.2012 um ca. 0:45 und einmal um 14-15 Uhr hatte ich angefragt.

Status: Ihr Auftrag wurde aufgrund Ihrer Zahlung zur Lieferung frei gegeben.


Dann nochmal ne Frage:

Welche der folgenden Windows 7-Versionen sollte ich nehmen *g* :

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit deutsche (ML) OEM Vollversion | eBay

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Also, hier ist es am eindeutigsten, dass es wohl problemlos klappt: eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


aber ich würde ganz ehrlich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und eine richtige OEM-Vollversion holen, keine "Reinstall". Die hier: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OEM inkl. Service Pack 1 [Neueste Version]: Amazon.de: Software

das ist dann am Ende auch nicht so viel mehr, wenn Du den Gesamtpreis für die ganze Hardware einrechnest.


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Ist das von ebay keine richtige?
Was meinst du mit dem Gesamtpreis?

Du schreibst das D von Du groß? 
Halbe Höflichkeitsform? 

Service Pack brauch ich doch nicht, updatet sich doch automatisch?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Deine Versonen sind "Reinstall"-Versionen, vermutlich um einen PC, auf dem schon Win7 drauf ist, neu zu installieren - wenn Du Pech hast geht das nur, wenn die DVD halt ein bereits installiertes Win7 vorfindet.

Wegen SP1: das ist schon ne Menge Zeit, die damit dann draufgeht, und manche Treiber setzen SP1 auch voraus - es ist einfacher, wenn SP1 schon dabei ist, und die Version ohne SP1 ist nur wenige Euro günstiger.


ps: Du schreib ich im Zweifel immer groß, bin halt nicht mehr der jüngste und war bei der Rechtschreibreform schon aus der Schule


----------



## aka4 (13. April 2012)

ja in verbindung mit der testversion geht das z.b., der key ist das wichtige. 

72€ und 50€ ist schon ein Unterschied 
Ich bin noch Schüler


----------



## aka4 (13. April 2012)

So hab jetzt Windows 7 Professional für 56€ als Reinstall Version gekauft, der Verkäufer hat mir versichert, dass ich die Testversion installieren und mittels dem Key für immer aktivieren kann.

Und hardwareversand.de hat nun 2 Pakete zu mir geschickt, was wohl in dem zweiten ist? Ich bin gespannt *g*

Und er wiegt ca. 17,8 kg, ist das nicht ein wenig viel?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Also, mit Packung usw kann das mit 17kg gut sein. Das Gehäuse wiegt ja "nackt" schon 8kg, ein Netzteil wiegt auch sicher 1kg usw. 


2 Pakete: evlt. kommt das Gehäuse in seiner normalen Verpackung vom Hersteller separat, und die Einzelteile dann in einem zweiten Karton als eigenes Paket.


Wegen der Reinstall-Version würd mich das auch interessieren, wie das klappt, da ich Probleme mit meiner Soundkarte zum Musikmachen habe und vermute, dass es was mit meinem Board und der GRafikkarte zu tun hat. Ich wollte mir evlt einen kleinen, sehr preiswerten PC nur fürs Musikmachen zusammenstellen, wo 30€ weniger schon was ausmachen würden.


----------



## Zocker15xD (13. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt Windows 7 Professional für 56€ als Reinstall Version gekauft, der Verkäufer hat mir versichert, dass ich die Testversion installieren und mittels dem Key für immer aktivieren kann.
> 
> Und hardwareversand.de hat nun 2 Pakete zu mir geschickt, was wohl in dem zweiten ist? Ich bin gespannt *g*
> 
> Und er wiegt ca. 17,8 kg, ist das nicht ein wenig viel?


 
Meiner hat 22 kg gewogen^^.

Und das zweite Packet werden wohl die Verpackungen der Einzelteile sein.


----------



## aka4 (13. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 2 Pakete: evlt. kommt das Gehäuse in seiner normalen Verpackung vom Hersteller separat, und die Einzelteile dann in einem zweiten Karton als eigenes Paket.
> 
> 
> Wegen der Reinstall-Version würd mich das auch interessieren, wie das klappt, da ich Probleme mit meiner Soundkarte zum Musikmachen habe und vermute, dass es was mit meinem Board und der GRafikkarte zu tun hat. Ich wollte mir evlt einen kleinen, sehr preiswerten PC nur fürs Musikmachen zusammenstellen, wo 30€ weniger schon was ausmachen würden.



Ne, die sollten es ja zusammenbauen ^^
Wie Zocker15xD meinte, wohl eher die Verpackungen der Einzelteile.

Ich gebe dann Bescheid, wie es mit der Reinstall-Version geklappt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Ach so, okay - bei Zusammenbau ist es in der Tat so, dass die den PC zusenden und seperat alles an Packung, Anleitung und Zubehör - das können die ja nicht einfach ins Gehäiuse reinwerfen    und ein Paket groß genug fürs Gehäuse UND den anderen KRam wäre extrem unhandlich. 

Die Sachen gehören ja auch Dir, und die brauchst Du ja vlt noch, und sei es nur, weil Du zB mal das Board verkaufen willst und dafür gerne eine passende Packung haben willst.


----------



## aka4 (14. April 2012)

Er ist da 

Nur haben sie den Lüfter nicht eigebaut, nur den originalen...
Weil sie Angst hatten dass die Sockel beim Versand brechen können weil er so schwer ist.
Oh Gott ist der Lüfter, den ich nun einbauen muss, groß...
Das wird eng und ein gefummel... 

Sieht aber klasse aus der PC


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. April 2012)

Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man den PC ohne den Konifigurator zusammenstellt, der hätte sowas nämlich angezeigt. 

Aber so schwer isses auch nicht. Du musst nur schauen, dass du die Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufträgst, ansonsten lassen sich die Lüfter beim Sockel 1155 ja relativ leicht montieren.


----------



## aka4 (14. April 2012)

Zuviele Schrauben und Zeug das macht mir Angst aber ich denke mein Bruder hilft mir


----------



## aka4 (14. April 2012)

Hm Problem, der Rechner gibt kein Bild auf dem Monitor, weder über Dsub noch über HDMI...
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. April 2012)

Ein paar Vorschläge:

Monitor defekt -> anderen Monitor verwenden oder anderes Gerät am selben Monitor testen
Kabel defekt -> anderes Kabel verwenden
Grafikkarte defekt -> Monitor an DVI/HDMI-Anschluss am Mainboard anschließen
Beim Transport hat sich etwas gelöst -> Gehäuse aufschrauben und überprüfen: Sitzt die Grafikkarte richtig im PCIe-Slot, Sitzt der RAM richtig, Sind 24Pin- und 8Pin-Stecker vom Netzteil auf dem Board, Sind zwei 6Pin-Stecker vom NT an der Grafikkarte?
Piept der Rechner eigentlich, wenn du ihn einschaltest?


----------



## aka4 (14. April 2012)

Monitor und Kabel gehen definitiv. 

Und piepen tut nichts, es drehen sich aber alle propeller.

Das andere versuch ich mal zu überprüfen, sie meinten aber sie hätten ihn getestet, ob unterwegs was passiert ist, kA


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. April 2012)

Schau nal, ob sich beim Transport iwelche Kabel gelockert haben und ob Grafikkarte und RAM noch richtig sitzen.


----------



## aka4 (14. April 2012)

Ram sitzt auch, das andere kann ich schwer überprüfen

Die Graka kann ich nach oben und unten wackeln, da wo sie nicht eingesteckt ist, ein wenig.

Seh jetzt nicht dass da was locker ist oder so, klar sind da anschlüsse an kabeln die nicht genutzt werden, das soll aber so denke ich sein.


----------



## aka4 (14. April 2012)

Ok Problem ist gelöst, ich sag nicht was falsch war, ist mir zu peinlich *g*


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Ok Problem ist gelöst, ich sag nicht was falsch war, ist mir zu peinlich *g*



Ich kanns mir denken.


----------



## aka4 (18. April 2012)

Battlefield 3 und Windows 7 sind heute angekommen.

Zu Windows 7 (Reinstall Version): Es kam eine Dell-DVD und ein Produkt-Key Aufkleber, habe unter Start nach Aktivierung gesucht und da den Code eingegeben, ging wunderbar. Die DVD brauche ich nicht.

Zu Battlefield 3: Bin grad im Singleplayer, sieht echt genial aus. 
Nur musste ich bei vor und nach der Installierung gefühlt 1000 Updates und Erweiterungsdownloads machen, nicht zu vergessen die Origin-Registration...
Spiel läuft jedenfalls auf "Hoch", "Ultra" hab ich nicht getestet, und trau ich mich auch nicht :p
Aber Hoch reicht ja, sieht echt gut aus.

Edit: das Problem war übrigens, dass ich das HDMI Kabel ins Motherboard steckte 
        Hab da nicht so drauf geachtet :p

+ Kühler hab ich immer noch nicht eingebaut ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. April 2012)

Stört dich der Lärm vom Boxed-Kühler nicht?^^


----------



## svd (22. April 2012)

Ach, so viele Spiele die einen Core-i5 komplett auslasten könnten, gibt's ja nicht. Der Lüfter wird noch nicht viel Grund gehabt zu haben, 
mal schneller zu drehen. Außerdem ist es zur Zeit recht frisch (zumindest bei uns).


----------

